# POC Tectal users- Which sunglasses are you using?



## crash41984 (Aug 20, 2019)

Just ordered and received a new Tectal helmet (non-spin). I like it well enough that I’m going to keep it, but I’m running into an issue. The arms on my 15 year old Oakley M-Frames won’t fit under the temple pieces. Feels like they are going to rip my ears off. What are you guys using? What’s compatible?


----------



## crash41984 (Aug 20, 2019)

No one with a Tectal wears sunglasses??


----------



## Section ThirtyOne (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a Tectal Race and wear both Maui Jim Red Sands and Oakley Big Taco sunglasses without issue. It's definitely a tighter fit than my old Troy Lee A1, but not uncomfortably so.


----------



## vannguyen (Aug 29, 2019)

I used to wear Rudi Project helmet. I am now looking for something cheaper


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oakley Flak 2.0's here...no issues


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Great fitting helmet, but can't use it with Oakley Radarlock glasses.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I have Oakley Racing Jackets and haven't had an issue?


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

Oakley Flak XL 2.0 and Oakley EVZero Range


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mudguard said:


> I have Oakley Racing Jackets and haven't had an issue?


The front sides of the helmet cuts down lower than any other helmet out there and it hits the glasses arms not allowing the helmet fit right on my forehead.


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

I use Uvex Tomcat safety glasses with my Tectal Spin. The sides are flat to my head so they don't interfere. They come in many lenses so something should work for you. I am currently using the mirror 50 lenses which block a little light but allow me to see fine in shaded areas. The glasses are pricey at $11.32 on Amazon.


----------



## awis (Aug 3, 2016)

Oakley Airdrop no problem.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

I use Rudy Project Graphene photochromic.
Used them on my Tectal Race until I crashed and needed a new helmet.
Bought a 6D ATB-1T EVO instead as my doctor told me my concussion was bad enough not to go riding 2 - 3 months and my speed was only 20km/h, so the hard foam is in my eyes not enough for protecting the brain.
Glasses are great and better than the 4 different models of Oakley glasses I used before. Out on the trails there are no tunnels so I do not need to go from dark to light lens in an instant and the speed they go to light after dark in more than sufficient to make them completely clear when it gets darker.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Chicane32 said:


> Great fitting helmet, but can't use it with Oakley Radarlock glasses.


Did you adjust the retention system? 3 ways possible.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Chicane32 said:


> Great fitting helmet, but can't use it with Oakley Radarlock glasses.


While still using the helmet I had no problem with Radarlock XL photochromic until the lenses went bad and I bought other glasses. My helmet was the XXL size.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I use Oakley Jawbreakers with my Tectal Race Spin


----------



## dawgseep (Mar 22, 2021)

crash41984 said:


> Just ordered and received a new Tectal helmet (non-spin). I like it well enough that I'm going to keep it, but I'm running into an issue. The arms on my 15 year old Oakley M-Frames won't fit under the temple pieces. Feels like they are going to rip my ears off. What are you guys using? What's compatible?


hey did you ever end up finding sunglasses that worked? I'm having the same issue


----------



## ruizit (2 mo ago)

Chicane32 said:


> Great fitting helmet, but can't use it with Oakley Radarlock glasses.


 Same here!


----------



## ruizit (2 mo ago)

Chicane32 said:


> The front sides of the helmet cuts down lower than any other helmet out there and it hits the glasses arms not allowing the helmet fit right on my forehead.


Same here. Annoying


----------



## ruizit (2 mo ago)

6D ATB-1T EVO said:


> Did you adjust the retention system? 3 ways possible.


I only see one adjustment at the back


----------



## ruizit (2 mo ago)

Possibly this one’s would work but expensive 








Devour


For the widest field of view on the road or trail, POC Sports’ Devour sunglasses enhance your visual clarity and protection, even in rough weather.




na.pocsports.com


----------



## bicyclejoe (Mar 17, 2006)

ruizit said:


> I only see one adjustment at the back


The Tectal has an adjustment in the back of the inside, above the thumb-wheel. The black plastic rectangle that holds the retention band to the shell needs to be removed to change the tilt of the shell. I use a large spoon to pry it up, releasing it from snaps in the shell. I select the furthest tilted back of the three possible choices and then snap the rectangular keeper back in place. This yields enough forehead space to wear full-size Bolle goggles.


----------

